# Kurze Frage zur Rotation eines AVL Baumes



## Cherrycoke (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte nur mal kurz nachfragen, ob die Rotation im Folgenden Stimmt.

Gegeben ist ein AVL-Baum [Anhang 1].

Nun füge ich den Datensatz mit dem Inhalt "2" hinzu [Anhang 2].

Jetzt findet eine Rechtsrotation statt [Ahnhang 3].

Und zuletzt eine Linksrotation [Anhang 4].

Habe ich das so richtig gemacht, oder ist mir hierbei ein Fehler entstanden?

Danke für eine kurze Antwort!


----------

